# A good Gaming Headset for around 1500?



## vanpr7 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

Please suggest me a good *Gaming headset* for around 1500. It should have a decent microphone as well since im gonna use it for skype as well as in game communication. 

I had researched and found these headsets - Ozone Attack Snow headset, Genius G500V.

I know the price is a bit too low so if you guys feel that i should invest more then please do let me know how much n which ones to go for. ..
Thanks.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 10, 2012)

Ozone attack is a good choice for 1.5k . And snow white limited edition one really looks cool.

Ozone attack is a good choice for 1.5k . And snow white limited edition one really looks cool.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 10, 2012)

I had genius G500v. it must be lying around somewhere but wasn't satisfied with it. In cs 1.6 footsteps were not at all clear. Vibration thing made it even worse, all i could hear with vibration on were explosions and gunshots but no footsteps. For movies it may be good but for gaming no. I don't have much idea about ozone attack but few of my friends have it and they say its decent. Real good gaming headset may cost you anywhere between 5k-15k. If its not feasible to increase your budget that much then I would suggest you to stick with your budget and go for any decent option available. You won't notice much difference between a 2k headset and a 3k headset but you will notice quite a difference if you go above 5k. Thats just my personal observation. It may not be true for everyone but that's just what i have experienced.

*www.flipkart.com/steelseries-siber...arch&ref=040aa027-2e04-4b3a-abf0-7c1435c1a838 these are a good pair of headphones but must be around 3k


----------



## vanpr7 (Oct 10, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Ozone attack is a good choice for 1.5k . And snow white limited edition one really looks cool.
> 
> Ozone attack is a good choice for 1.5k . And snow white limited edition one really looks cool.



Thanks for the reply. I had seen the reviews n it seemed decent enough. .. Thinking of buying this one.
Btw you have any idea if its available in Nehru Place in Delhi??


----------



## vanpr7 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks guys for the reply. .. Not gonna go for Genius at all now. Thinking of buying ozone one only. 
Do you know if it will actually last? I mean the build quality is good enough to last? And also if its available in Delhi.

Thanks in advance. ..


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

For availibility, check SMC.
I think I saw the same in their website.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 11, 2012)

vanpr7 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I had seen the reviews n it seemed decent enough. .. Thinking of buying this one.
> Btw you have any idea if its available in Nehru Place in Delhi??



last time i checked ( 1 month ago) , i was not able to find it . But i didnot checked much shop . So good luck in finding ond . And as d6dmg suggested , call smcinternational(there shop is in nehru place) and ask for the availability . The black one is available for rs 1699 in flipkart and nextworld . But my personnal choice is always white .
And i hope you have read review from this one - Ozone Attack Gaming Head set Review


----------



## vanpr7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nope.. Ozone attack snow edition or the normal attack, both not available at smc.. neither the site nor the shop. Called just now...
Can u recommend me some other headset? Around 2000 maybe. Or someplace where i can get this one, either online or located in Delhi or NCR?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 11, 2012)

Either buy from Flipkart.com or from - Buy Ozone Attack Stereo Gaming Headset in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available. . But they have black one in stock . Or if you stay close to nehru place ! go and check the shop , I have a feeling that you will get it there


----------



## vanpr7 (Oct 12, 2012)

Going to Nehru Place tomorrow.. Will see there.. If i find it well n good otherwise will have to order online.. Will also check out other headsets there..:/..


----------



## iittopper (Oct 12, 2012)

Do have a look for siberia v1/ siberia full size gaming headset if you can increase your budget


----------



## vanpr7 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have quit on the ozone attack one. I have decided to increase the budget n I'm either going for siberia v1 or corsair vengeance 1300 which costs 500 more. Which one would u recommend?


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have used siberia v1 and it was good. Don't have any idea about corsair headphones.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 17, 2016)

How about Sennheiser HD 202 II @ 1.7k ? Its a headphone if u prefer good sound, else take oZone attack which is decently priced and integrated mic.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 17, 2016)

I have JBL T100A. It has mic. But why it doesn't work in my lap, say with Steam voice chat? any idea? 
I use laptop's inbuilt microphone on video calls, also for voice chat on Steam


----------

